# Is Pump-Training Undermining the Importance of Progressive Resistance?



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2016)

by Mike Arnold Training moves in cycles, with each generation of bodybuilders being influenced by the training styles of those pros which define it. History attests to this fact, as do those who have been around long enough to witness it, but for now I am going to bypass the pros and cons of particular

*Read More...*


----------



## emcewen (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for this article, Ive been going back and forth on what I need to do - Many of the bodybuilders at my gym keep telling me it's all about the pump, don't do heavy squats/bench/OHP, your asking for injury.  I haven't strength trained in two years, strictly focusing on pumps, burning and "tearing the muscle". At first, yeah it worked great, but my progress halted about a year ago.  I'm realizing now that I NEED more strength at this point to grow.  I'm ready for some 5x5!


----------

